# Saturday Havanese Fun!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, none of the puppies are for sale cause I am taking all 3 of them!!! Karen was nice enough to let me and Leslie come over today to visit puppies:whoo: Lets just say I am sorry there are no pictures of anyone else because I hogged them all and Leslie had to be the camera person cause I wasn't putting down the puppies! If I remember correctly they little ones are now 4 weeks old and they are little snugglers!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Then if the puppies weren't cute enough...Bailey is absolutely stunning and his coat is so amazing. Lets just say I saw the pictures but seeing him in person and his personality- he is very happy, excited, vocal, and spunky. If all his qualities aren't great enough, boy does he produce some very cute puppies! Tori was also able to get spiffied up and meet Bailey boy who was very excited to see a girl!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh can you PLEEEEEASE share the last little boy. He is so adorable


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And then I have to show you why Dora loves Karen. Dora is a picky dog- always has been. She has been known to spit out hotdogs, not eat cheese, etc. She is a carnivore. Lets just say it can get messy using steak in agility, etc. But I have to show you how she feels about the Jerky Karen makes, I bought a few bags as she liked it before and brought some to agility, and she was obnoxious when we arrived back home. Karen, I think we found your commercial for your jerky!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Puppy pictures are always great (and this litter is definitely adorable), but I really love that picture of you grinning so big! That's the best one of them all. 

Sheer joy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I some how forgot Posh as I think I posted the boy twice! Beckham is tiny and darling. Posh is a little snuggly bunny and Naughty is very vocal and a firecracker. The cool thing is they are all pieds!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just saw your video - funny!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I cant stop laughing Dora is such a hoot, she really loves that jerky.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOVE the pics! Sooooo cute. But, that video made me crack up. Poor lil' Belle, just skippin' right past the jerky. And the end, with the big swipe of the jerky and running off. Classic!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,

That is an amazing video!! I loved it....we are still laughing at Dora stealing the big piece!ound:ound:

That should be a commercial for Karen's jerky.....I am ordering some!!!

And the puppies...too cute! Are you sure one of those is not going to be yours???:suspicious: I saw that look in your eyes....


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, those puppies!!! Oooo la la, they are GORGEOUS! Yummy!
The jerky video is way toooooo funny! Loved it!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, Karen. I hope you have a lot of that jerky. After that video, you will be getting lots of orders. :biggrin1: Amanda, thanks for all the pics. That is a gorgeous litter.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhh they are precious! I love that little black doll with the white white stockings! Amanda you look soo happy! :biggrin1: That's exactly how I feel when playing with puppies! The video is great. What a sales promo for Karen's jerky! Dora is such a jumper! I loved how quickly they dropped into a down together. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love, love, love the puppies and am afraid I'm going to have to :fencing: you for them. They're sooo cute.

The video was hysterical. I couldnt help thinking as I watched that if I tried that with Milo he would have jumped up, grabbed the whole bag and swallowed it before anyone else had a chance. Methinks I'm going to have to do something to start training him.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amanda, you are a brave lady to go into MHS territory!:crazy::crazy:Those babies leave me speechless!:tape: I'll be right over to relieve you of your symptoms!lane::bump2:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That video is sooo funny! Mirabel really liked the jerky too. Your dogs are so well trained too. I can't imagine Mirabel having food in front of her and her not running and snapping it up.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed the puppies, they are adorable. I am seriously addicted to puppies. Let's just say visiting them was probably not good on my marriage! I pick my husband up at the airport tonight and just wait till he hears me!!!

Thanks for the compliments on the girls, they have put a lot of hours into obedience but we have been slacking lately and it is showing so I am working on getting them listening and following commands. I work them against each other so when they are together, they are actually better than on their own. Usually Dora is the good one but lately, she has been pretty defiant! Then she loses her mind with the jerky! Karen has Bailey trained that she could shut the door and leave him in the room with a bag and he doesn't tear into it. Now with my girls, I would come back to no jerky and no bag!

So for all you SPSL members (and converts after seeing those puppies) this is exactly why Bailey's Jerky is our official dog treat!

Amanda


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Amanda, what a fabulous video of Dora and Bell and definitely a good commercial for Bailey's jerky! I am in the process of setting up our site with a shopping cart, so if I can figure out how to put this video into our website, we would love Dora and Bell to be our endorser!! 

Thank you, Leslie, and Tori for coming to visit the puppies and Bailey just loves all of you!! You'll all have to come back soon!! Next time we'll plan a party with food and dogs!!!  Of course, lots of beef jerkies!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
That was priceless!!! What a great commercial for Karen's jerky, how funny, makes me want to buy some for sure. Those puppies are just the cutest too. Karen, did you check their pockets and bags before they left??? Or better yet, did you take a head count of puppies when they left?? <grin>
Kathy


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Michelle!!

I love the video too of Amanda, Bella, and Dora!



irnfit said:


> OK, Karen. I hope you have a lot of that jerky. After that video, you will be getting lots of orders. :biggrin1: Amanda, thanks for all the pics. That is a gorgeous litter.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

woooohoooo so funny!! Great obedience!
Puppies are of course tooo cute


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh wow are those puppies cute! Amanda, you looked like you were in heaven!

I think I need some of that jerky- it looks like the super training treat! Perfect!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How adorable!!!! Andlook at that little Tori!! 
I love Posh's coloring!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I love the video!!!!!! And the pictures are precious! These dogs sure do love jerky, don't they? lol...Gucci knows she gets chicken jerky every night and even if I am 10 minutes late to bed (jerky time) she certainly lets me know! lol

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to get on here last night. I knew Amanda had some very cute pix in her camera and that it wouldn't be long before she got them on here :biggrin1:

Karen's pups are absolutely adorable! Believe it or not, I did manage to get little Beckham away from Amanda for a short while and he fell asleep on my lap. Awwww.... His coat is about the softest thing I've ever felt. And that puppy breath...we were in heaven! Thank you Karen!

Of course, Amanda's "training gene" kicked in for a bit w/Bailey and Molly, so, I had to get pix of them, too. Bailey does a great "high five" and was eager to show it to Amanda as soon as he knew she had jerky! ound:

The whole reason we wound up going to Karen's was because Tori had run out of Bailey's Jerky and it's her most favorite treat in the world! I live about 20 min. from Karen, so I can go pick it up instead of paying shipping. Besides if I go to her place, I get to be with puppies!!!

Amanda~ Glad the pix I took came out "post worthy". However, I'm sure no matter what the quality was, the folks here wouldn't care because, after all, they're Puppy Pix!!! Wow! I'm impressed w/your photographic talent, you even managed to get Tori's eyes in one of the ones w/Bailey. As you know, that's quite an accomplishment with a black dog.

I _love_ the video of the girls. It appears as though the jerky may help Dora get over the little defiance streak you mentioned.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda & Leslie,
I am so jealous, I need more puppy visitors to play with my babies. Karen what beautiful babies but with Bailey as a father how can they not be. He is so beautiful. I loved the video and maybe some day I'll have someone show me how to do that. Did you use your camera phone? It is so nice that everyone shares with the list. Elaine


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda,
Great photos and the video was funny. Poor Belle missing out on her treat. That would happen at my house too. 
I love how they both go into a "down" for you. I started McKenna in basic obedience yesterday. The trainer had us start off with "sit" and "down" but without using the words. McKenna did fine with sit but didn't quite get the gist of "down." She has already been taught sit so I guess it seemed natural to her. When she would do "down" her backside kept popping up. We'll have to work on that this all this week so she can show some progress by Monday.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Amanda & Leslie,
> I am so jealous, I need more puppy visitors to play with my babies. Karen what beautiful babies but with Bailey as a father how can they not be. He is so beautiful. I loved the video and maybe some day I'll have someone show me how to do that. Did you use your camera phone? *It is so nice that everyone shares with the list.* Elaine


Elaine~ I agree, it's wonderful how everyone here shares. This particular time I was able to "live it" myself. But, when I can't, I love to "live it" vicariously through the pix and videos others post :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I think everyone needs an update of Tori's paws too! 

As for the video- I received the little sony cybershot for Christmas and that is what I do for my videos now. It is perfect and I love it (btw, it comes in pink!) I don't think I could get in enough puppies! They were so precious and Posh kept snuggling closer and closer into my arms- too cute!

Susan- my girls know hand commands better than verbal too. Just wait till you really get into it. You realize how much your dogs read body language better than words actually. I think it is a smart idea to train them with words first because you want them to be able to do those if they aren't looking at you or paying attention. I don't know how many times when Belle hasn't agreed to come, I say down and she does it! Yeah, I should train a better come but when she is doing agility, she doesn't want to quit period!

Amanda


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Leslie and Amanda, you both are welcome back anytime!! I love the video that Amanda put together! So, Bailey's K9 Jerky went "live" this weekend, the store is up!! We are working on the testimonial page, so anyone who has bought our jerky is welcome to send us photos of your babies and a little blurb on what they would do for the treat, we would gladly post them on our website! 

Thanks so much everyone! Look for photos of the babies!

Thank you Elaine for your kind words on the pups and Bailey! He really is a true joy to our lives and we love him dearly! 

Love ya, Karen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie- I think everyone needs an update of Tori's paws too!
> 
> Amanda


Ok, here's a shot of Tori's "Pedicure by Karen" :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, loved the picture of cute puppies. Karen, Bailey is so handsome, love his flowing, lustrous coat. 

Amanda, your girls are amazing. You have done a great job at training them. I got to get started on training mine soon!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Tori is such a cute little girl!!! She was so good with her pedicure!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Amanda! 
That video is so much fun!!! I was laughing so hard my DH had to come over and watch, then he got laughing too! So THATS what well behaved dogs act like?! And the jumping up to the cam was sooo cute! Thanks so much for that!
Of course the puppies are just so adorable I want to squeeze them all! Are trades accepted? :ear: just kidding! 

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I love Tori's feet and her cute little black self on the hot pink grooming table!

As to behavior, I think Dora's thought process is that we all work for a paycheck, if your boss throws you a bonus once in awhile, you take it!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> And then I have to show you why Dora loves Karen. Dora is a picky dog- always has been. She has been known to spit out hotdogs, not eat cheese, etc. She is a carnivore. Lets just say it can get messy using steak in agility, etc. But I have to show you how she feels about the Jerky Karen makes, I bought a few bags as she liked it before and brought some to agility, and she was obnoxious when we arrived back home. Karen, I think we found your commercial for your jerky!
> 
> YouTube - Bailey's Jerky Commercial Take I


This video is just too funny!! Hubby and I have watched it three times and we are still laughing  Boy do your guys love that Jerky:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

Somehow I missed this thread. I love the video. I'd say we need the recipe for that jerky. Cutie Dora really like it!!! And as usual Belle is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*More puppy love!*

I was able to go see the puppies again! The little boy was placed but I am totally in love Nadya  Posh is too much dog for me and I clearly learned my lesson with Belle when taking on too much dog! But little Nadya is sooooooo cute! Here are some pics and I will have a video as well!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK twist my arm, send Posh to me you know I love the wild ones.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh she is just too cute for words! I love her splashes of white!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay so you can really see how cute they are! Here are the girls in action


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwwww! I want a puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too! I'm in love with Posh (even if she is too much). What a cutie. But then again, they all are.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Amanda and Leslie for coming by and visiting the girls. The video is awsome, the girls are at that age where they are always getting into something and Posh is very spunky. I've got to work with her before she runs the house. Nadya is a little cutie, she is spunky, but it's not so bad. I tried upload videos on You Tube a few weeks ago, but I didn't have any luck.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those were some cute puppies i tell ya!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would take them all!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's for those of you who didn't see these in the paper shredding thread. It's little Nadya, at 9 weeks old, already shredding a paper towel! 

She is one smart cookie, too! At one point Amanda sat her into a square mesh tote that Karen has out for them to play with. Amanda asked Nadya, "So, watcha gonna do now?". She promptly stood up on her hind legs and pushed on the side causing it to tip over and she promptly strutted out! It was neat to see how quickly she solved that "problem". What was even cuter, though, was it became a game w/her. She'd walk over to it lying on it's side, get in and push it so it was upright. Then she'd push it again so she could get out. It was SO cute!

I agree w/Amanda regarding Posh, she's adorable but, she's definitely got "attitude". Karen has her work cut out for her with that one! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I love your video except in my house the Maltese would have beat the Havanese to the jerkey. They adore Bailey's jerky. I use it almost exclusively for the show ring but every once in a while I treat everyone.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

So, I guess we can say BAILEY'S K9 JERKY "ROCKS"!!!

HTTP://K9JERKY.COM
TO SEE BAILEY... HTTP://KOKOMOHAVANESE.COM


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, thanks for sharing the puppy fun--- Karen, all the pups are gorgeous and of course Bailey is the king. Leslie, Tori looked totally smitten to be sitting next to Bailey. 

So Amanda, is little Nadya coming to live with Dora and Belle? 

loved the video-- Belle is looking more and more like a Hav every day.


----------

